# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Tại sao chi phí sản xuất game lại đắt đến thế?

## myphamchatluong

Khi “ông lớn” Activision chính thức phát hành game bom tấn *Destiny* từ ngày 9 tháng 9 vừa qua, tin tức nóng hổi đó đã không chỉ lấp đầy những trang báo game mà thậm chí còn gây được sự chú ý từ nhiều tờ báo khác nữa. Rất nhiều tờ báo đã đưa ra bình luận và tò mò bởi số tiền đầu tư lên tới 500 triệu USD (khoảng 10,000 tỷ VNĐ) của *Destiny*. Thậm chí có người còn đặt ra câu hỏi: “Làm sao lại có một game tiêu tốn nửa tỷ USD để sản xuất?”.


Sự thực không phải như vậy, Activision hi vọng rằng *Destiny* cũng sẽ trở thành một dòng sản phẩm dài hơi trong tương lai, và 500 triệu USD là con số để thực hiện ý tưởng đó. Nhưng trong vài năm trở lại đây, tiền đầu tư sản xuất game đã không ngừng tăng lên với tốc độ chóng mặt. Mặc dù, các nhà phát triển và phát hành thường không đề cập tới một con số cụ thể nào đó, nhưng các món tiền đầu tư lên tới hàng chục triệu USD đã không còn là chuyện hiếm.
Nhưng tựa game bom tấn kinh khủng nhất có thể tiêu tốn hàng trăm triệu USD để phát triển, điển hình có thể kể tới *Star Wars: The Old Republic* với khoảng 200 triệu USD, *Grand Theft Auto V* ra đời từ hai năm trước cũng ngốn tới 265 triệu USD. Những con số này chẳng hề thua kém chi phí sản xuất các phim bom tấn Hollywood. Vậy tại sao chi phí sản xuất game lại trở nên đắt đỏ như thế?
Lí do thứ nhất là theo quy luật của ông Gordon E. Moore, người đồng sáng lập của Intel Corporation. Đồ họa máy tính đã có những bước tiến hóa vượt bậc trong vòng 20 năm qua. Chúng ta có thể nhận rõ được sự khác biệt giữa một tựa game đình đám của đầu thập niên 90’ là *Doom*, vốn được phát triển bởi một nhóm nhỏ bạn bè, với *Destiny*, được phát triển bởi Bungie Software với đội ngũ khoảng 500 nhân viên.


Những chi tiết đồ họa về mô hình nhân vật, vật phẩm, môi trường, không gian và hiệu ứng hình ảnh đang ngày càng trở nên chân thực và rõ nét, và để thực hiện điều đó thì bắt buộc các nhà phát triển phải sử dụng nhiều họa sĩ thiết kế hơn. Một nguyên do nữa khiến cho giá cả tăng cao là tính chuyên nghiệp của ngành game đã được nâng cao hơn. Ngày nay, các diễn viên Hollywood thường được thuê với giá rất cao để lồng tiếng cho nhân vật game.
Đối với những nhà phát triển danh tiếng nhất, nếu họ cảm thấy rằng một sản phẩm đang có vấn đề như quá khó, quá gò bó, bị soi mói hay đơn cử là không vui thì rất có thể nó sẽ được làm lại từ đầu. Quy trình quản lý chất lượng như thế chắc chắn sẽ rất tốn kém và không phải ai cũng chịu được.
Nhưng so sánh game với ngành công nghiệp phim có thể gây hiểu lầm. Tiền đầu tư phim được công bố thường không bao gồm cả chi phí marketing và chỉ đơn thuần là chi phí để sản xuất. Trong khi đó, tiền đầu tư game bao gồm cả chi phí marketing, và ngày nay thì các hãng lớn thường bày ra những chiêu trò rất tốn kém để quảng bá cho sản phẩm ăn khách của mình.


Tuy nhiên, cái gì cũng có giá của nó, nếu nói về hàm lượng tính giải trí thì game lớn hơn phim nhiều. Những tựa game bom tấn thường đưa ngươi chơi tới một thế giới mở, vô cùng rộng lớn và có nội dung phong phú để khám phá. Chúng ta chỉ có thể tiếp cận thế giới phim thông qua những góc máy được lựa chọn kỹ càng, còn đối với thế giới game thì ta lại có thể soi tới từng ngóc ngách. Và có rất ít phim chất lượng cao có độ dài hơn 3 tiếng, nhưng ngay cả những tựa game ngắn thời nay cũng thường mất tới 10 tiếng hoặc hơn để chơi hết.
Chi phí đầu tư sản xuất game tăng cao đã mang tới những trải nghiệm kinh ngạc, mang tính điện ảnh cao cho người chơi. Nhưng điều đó cũng dẫn tới những vấn đề khác như sự rụt rè của các nhà phát hành trong chuyện chịu đầu tư nguy hiểm hàng chục triệu USD cho một sản phẩm hoàn toàn mới thay vì tiếp tục phát triển phần tiếp của một game nào đó để phục vụ một lượng fan có sẵn.


Gần đây, các nhà phát triển không thỏa mãn và muốn tiếp tục sáng tạo đã dứt áo ra đi khỏi những hãng lớn để tìm kiếm cơ hội của riêng mình. Họ đang từng bước tái tạo lại bầu không khí phát triển game của 20 hay 30 năm trước bằng những tựa game indie với chi phí sản xuất thấp, đội ngũ phát triển ít người. Ví dụ thành công điển hình có thể kể tới *Minecraft* được phát triển bởi Mojang.
Nhưng những game có tiền đầu tư lớn vẫn đang thống trị các bảng xếp hạng và mang về các khoản lợi nhuận khổng lồ. Có thể kể tới trường hợp của *Grand Theft Auto V* khi mang về tới 800 triệu USD ngay trong ngày đầu tiên phát hành, số tiền gấp 3 lần tổng chi phí sản xuất của nó. Và với sự ra đời của thế hệ console mới có phần cứng mạnh hơn, chắc chắn chi phí làm game sẽ tiếp tuc leo thang hơn nữa.
>>*Game độc lập là giải pháp mới của ngành game Nhật Bản*

----------

